# per JAVA auf Netzlaufwerk zugreifen



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo ich möchte über Java auf eine Datei auf einem netzlaufwerk zugreifen.
dies geschieht per String
String s = "\\.......\test.txt";

Jedoch kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung
....java:39: illegal escape character

"\" ist wohl ein spezielles zeichen.
es wird ja auch "\n" für eine neue Zeile verwendet.
Wie aber gebe ich nun in einem String einen Netzwerkpfad an?


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Heya,

Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist der backslash für so sachen wie \n bereits reserviert. Um das ganze zu umgehen und dem String einen blackslash zuzuweisen machst du ihn einfach doppelt   

Beispiel?


```
String test = "\\\\........\\test.txt";
```

That's it


----------



## Hausmeister (15. Sep 2008)

Gast war ich *nerv*


----------



## Gast (15. Sep 2008)

thx!


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Sep 2008)

Man kann auch statt den vielen Backslashes jeweils einen Slash schreiben...


----------



## moormaster (16. Sep 2008)

Seit wann kann Java mit Bordmitteln auf (Windows- ?)Netzwerkfreigaben zugreifen? Ich hab mir dazu extra die JCIFS-Lib heruntergeladen und dort haben die URLs eine andere Form:

"smb://userassword@host/sharename/path/filename"


----------



## Gast (16. Sep 2008)

ich werde gleich mal schauen obs geht


----------



## Gast (16. Sep 2008)

tut!


----------



## HoaX (16. Sep 2008)

moormaster, eigentlich schon immer solang ich mich erinnern kann und es auf einem windows läuft. unter linux gehts so nichtmehr.


----------



## moormaster (16. Sep 2008)

Gut zu wissen... dann war meine Entscheidung für JCIFS doch nich so falsch, wenn das nur unter Windows ohne Zusätze funktioniert


----------

